# Stealth Cam 12 volt rechargable battery



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has this battery and how well they like it . Does the plastic box that the battery sits in fill up with water or is it really weather proof. 
Also, do you hang it in the tree with the camera or sit it on the ground? Is this really worth the intial cost or should I stick with buying C batteries.
Thanks, Blza


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

this battery is almost worth it's weight in gold........not really but i've had the battery since i've had the camera and for me it works great, the box doesn't leak at all, i just leave it on the ground behind the tree the camera is on and put some branches over it. The only thing i dont like about it is you can't lock the box and battery to the tree so someone could easily steal it, but i would highly urge you to get this battery it's lasted well over a month for me now on one charge.

good luck


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. How does it hold up in the cold weather? How many weeks can you get out of it in the the cold? Would be good to get 3-4 weeks out of it in below frezzing temps. Is that gonna be possible?


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

oh yeah my setup is still in the woods from christmas without a recharge yet and this winter has been really cold here in western wisconsin so there shouldn't be any problems with the battery as long as you charge it for the full 15 hrs and then let it die completely to make sure you give the battery good "memory"


----------

